# Hwang Jang Lee was the only guy who had a chance against BRUCE LEE!!!



## Drunken_Boxer (Feb 14, 2007)

I mean...I heard somewhere that he killed a Vietnames guy who had a knife (he was a expert with knifes),and he was attacking hwang jang lee,but before he moved with his knife,Jang Lee aka the bootmaster gave him a powerful round house kick in his head,and he was dead.
Man can you imagine it how jang lees legs were sooo hard like a stone or somethin to kill a guy with a round house kick??Damn,yeah bootmaster had no choice,what would you do if a guy attacked you with a knife in his arms?Probaly the same thang that bootmaster did...
So...there a alot rumors that Hwang Jang Lee was the only guy in the world who had a chance to beat Bruce Lee...who knows,damn a movie with bootmaster and bruce lee would be sooo great.
Rest In Peace Bruce lee.
What do you think guys about this?Am I right or not?
I didnt said hwang jang lee could kill bruce lee,but he probaly had a chance against him.Who knows guys,bootmaster awarded a 9th dan black belt in taekwondo,that was like 3 years ago or somethin...He is soo low underrated...i think there are alot people outside who never heard of the ultimate bootmaster hwang jang lee
PS: He is for me a legend,a true legend,you can think what you want


----------



## zDom (Feb 15, 2007)

The only guys? Nah, I don't think so. I think there are dozens out there, at least.

Not saying that either Lee was a slouch, just saying there are/were a LOT of very formidable martial artists out there.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 15, 2007)

zDom said:


> The only guys? Nah, I don't think so. I think there are dozens out there, at least.
> 
> Not saying that either Lee was a slouch, just saying there are/were a LOT of very formidable martial artists out there.


 

Yup, I agree.......I could come up with 12-15 off the top of my head that could have hung out against Lee.....Bruce had awesomely fast feet and great power for sure, but to say he was the absolute in absolutes is just not entirely true.


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2007)

I bet fedor or cro cop could beat lee........( :


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 15, 2007)

Words like best and only will only distort reality. Is that best?
Sean


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 15, 2007)

There where many who could most likely have been a match for Bruce and I expect that there are many today who would be (if both where in there prime)
Personaly I always belive there is someone better or who has more knowledge and ability


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 15, 2007)

matt.m said:


> Yup, I agree.......I could come up with 12-15 off the top of my head that could have hung out against Lee.....Bruce had awesomely fast feet and great power for sure, but to say he was the absolute in absolutes is just not entirely true.


 
I thought the thread was about Kwang bootmaster? But since you offered 12-15 who could of hung with Bruce. Can you name them?


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 15, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Words like best and only will only distort reality. Is that best?
> Sean


Agreed. Usually people who start the Bruce Lee threads don't have a clue. I know people who knew Bruce. They don't ever say Bruce was the best. They knew his talent and how it evolved up until his death. But it's the "uneducated fans" with so much  intent on "yes he is, no he isn't."


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Feb 15, 2007)

Odin said:


> I bet fedor or cro cop could beat lee........( :



Lol,what did you said right now?You said that cro cop had a chance against the bootmaster,or you mean bruce lee?That was a joke right?Man,i dont want to bi childish,this is a topic about bootmaster and bruce lee,and I know that bootmaster had a chance against bruce lee,bruce wasnt the strongest in the world,there will be always the best of the best you know...but you tell me that crop cop could beat bootmaster...cmon man,you aint that serious,he killed a man with one hit,just with the round house attack in the head...and + the guy was a knife expert... :-/


----------



## still learning (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello, We will never KNOW?    

Every great person has their peaks in there skills.  Once age....becomes a different person.

Every arguement could be right. .....but until they actully get in real fight?

Than answer might be prove someone right?        fighting to the death...is different from fighting in the ring (which has rules).        ..........Aloha


----------



## zDom (Feb 15, 2007)

Drunken_Boxer said:


> ...he killed a man with one hit,just with the round house attack in the head...and + the guy was a knife expert... :-/



Er...but I know I guy who killed a guy with a single SLAP: does that make him even better than Bootmaster? After all, the average roundhouse has more power than the average slap, neh?

FWIW, the guy wasn't even a martial artists... just a big, burly biker type


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 15, 2007)

Hwang Jang Lee.... "The Master of Legwork"

He also had the nickname Bootmaster. I was just watching film of him yesterday, marvelling at his extreme leg control. I heard the same rumors, about the knife attacker. He is truly a marvel. 

You should also lookout for John Liu! Great leg control as well.


----------



## Drunken_Boxer (Feb 15, 2007)

still learning said:


> Hello, We will never KNOW?
> 
> Every great person has their peaks in there skills.  Once age....becomes a different person.
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree with you,but I didnt said bootmaster could beat bruce lee,I said that he got a chance to fight with him,but bruce lee are dead,we will never know,yes,thats right. 
I know who is John liu,Ken Lo is good too with his legs,Donnie Yen (but he use speed up in his movies,right?),Nicholas Tse learn it from Jackie Chan,from the rumors what I heard.
Anyways a fight between bootmaster and Mr.Lee would be great.
Thx! =)


----------



## Last Fearner (Feb 16, 2007)

Always be careful about putting people on a pedestal. Especially when they are celebrities or legendary figures surrounded by myths and fans with rose colored glasses. In the Martial Art realm, the best and most dangerous, deadly masters are most likely people you have never heard of.

Some people are fast learners and might surprise you as to what they can do. :ultracool


----------



## exile (Feb 16, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> Always be careful about putting people on a pedestal. Especially when they are celebrities or legendary figures surrounded by myths and fans with rose colored glasses. In the Martial Art realm, the best and most dangerous, deadly masters are most likely people you have never heard of.
> 
> Some people are fast learners and might surprise you as to what they can do. :ultracool



Well said, LF. And it goes beyond the MAs... popular culture, academe and science all play the `star system' in ways which distort the actual record of achievement. In his time, Bach was considered just a first-class church organist and working composer; it was Teleman who was thought of as the chief rock star of Baroque music. And today...? Some difference!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> Always be careful about putting people on a pedestal. Especially when they are celebrities or legendary figures surrounded by myths and fans with rose colored glasses. In the Martial Art realm, the best and most dangerous, deadly masters are most likely people you have never heard of.
> 
> Some people are fast learners and might surprise you as to what they can do. :ultracool


He may have been a fast learner but I hear he was taught the touch of death. 
Sean


----------



## Gabriel Binette (Aug 29, 2012)

Hwang Jang Lee spent three days in Calgary this summer of 2012. I got to train with him for two days and on the third day we took him to Banff with other stars and other grandmasters such as Chang il do. He has the fastest kicks I have ever seen in my life and he is 67 years old now, he's born in 1944 so you do the math. In his videos I saw he could jump in the air and kick a guy three times before he hit the ground that's not exaggerating, I swear to God he is the closest thing to real-life Dragon Ball Z I have ever seen. Now mind you I have never met Bruce Lee and will never get the chance (but I have visited his grave in Seattle) so I can't really compare.
If you want to see the videos of him and Chang Il Do teaching at our dojang go to www.YouTube.com/user/blackbeltofkaratetsd and click the playlist called "Videos others have recorded for us" 

On a side note I think it is kind of amusing that they have a documentary coming out about him called the search for Hwang Jang Lee or something like that, because we already found him he was in Calgary lol


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, if there was a dream match between the two, I would see it to believe it that Hwange Jang Lee defeated Bruce Lee. I say that Bruce Lee has taken a various fighting systems and made it his own the other guy only knows Taekwondo, so it's traditional art vs. free form art. I'll put my money on the free form stylist.


----------



## Gabriel Binette (Sep 4, 2012)

Actually its tang soo do. Hwang practices. And any real grandmaster knows its anout techniques. Tradition is for the disipline and serves as foundation its not the means to an end.


----------

